
Retro-Gaming Enthusiasts Are Getting It All Wrong - erickhill
http://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=38
======
carno
So a whole page to say "these screenshots should be 4:3 instead of 16:9"?

~~~
jsnell
It's a bit more nuanced than that; the systems being emulated often didn't
even have square pixels. So getting a 4:3 image is going to involve scaling
and/or cropping the output.

The best description I know on the complexities of properly emulating the
display hardware is this blog post:
[http://gamasutra.com/blogs/KylePittman/20150420/241442/CRT_S...](http://gamasutra.com/blogs/KylePittman/20150420/241442/CRT_Simulation_in_Super_Win_the_Game.php)

~~~
mchahn
> systems being emulated often didn't even have square pixels.

Neither NTSC or PAL have square pixels. Square pixels never existed until
computers.

